# Adria Izola 687SPG



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

I've posted before regarding my on-going Izola MH problems.

I am still in dispute with Adria (incidentally the service and responsiveness is appalling) over my reversing sensors that constantly beep irrespective of where you are. They had my dealer fit tapered washers in an attempt to direct the sensors upward. This failed, so back to the drawing board. Maybe another 6 months??

I have since developed 2 further faults. Every time we travel a new problem appears.
1) A hob wont stay alight - awaiting replacement valve

2) This weekend the Trumatic CH6002 heater failed in electric mode, only blowing cold air. OK in Gas mode. Seams that the heater elements have failed?

Any body got advice how to deal with Adria? or have similar issues with sensors, hobs and heaters?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear your having problems Tommo.

Touch wood our Truma and hob are fine although the reversing sensors can be a pain. They do work, but are too zealous! They bleep as I reverse out of our drive because they sense the crown of the road or the opposite kerb. The other day a little old lady decided to cross behind me and I didn't see her. The sensor bleeped, but they always do, so I nearly ran her down. Luckily I always reverse v v slowly out of the drive and she got clear. In those circumstances you might as well not have sensors for all the good they do. That's why I'm looking to fit a reversing camera. As far as I can tell I think the problem is the sensors are either fitted too low or have too wide an angle of search. Still they will definitely warn you of something behind, it's just sometimes they work too well. Better than the other way around.

I've only ever had to order one part from Adria (a rear light) and the dealer warned me it would take around 6 weeks as it had to come from Slovakia. In fact it took nearer 8 weeks. I think they walk spares across Europe and smuggle them in with illegal immigrants!

The parts for your hob and heater are standard proprietory spares, easily available from the makers of the equipment. Any delays must be down to the abysmal Adria warranty system which I think is probably the deepest, darkest black hole in Suffolk and the only staff they seem to have is someone to throw claims into it, never to be seen again.

I placed a warranty claim through the supplying dealer back last October for two tiny faults and a non-working factory fitted alarm system. I've heard absolutely nothing from the supplying dealer on any of the items. Discover Leisure (not the supplying dealer) have kindly fixed the two small items foc and will be getting my hab. service business as a consequence. I'm still undecided about what to do with regard to the alarm.

I know that Adria UK had a senior management shake up about 18 months ago because of unspecified 'problems'. I hoped that the new management would concentrate on getting a decent level of customer care but it doesn't seem to have materialised. Given that the UK is one of Adria's biggest markets you'd think they would get something sorted.

If I were you I'd ring Suffolk and demand to speak to the Managing Director. Tell them you're reporting their response on a forum with 33,000 other potential Adria customers. Then we'll see how good (or otherwise) they can (or can't) be. 

SDA


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have had our Adria for over 4 years now and (touch wood :wink: ) we have not had a problem with warrenty items. Our dealer mainly deals with caravans and has lots of Adria caravans to service so I suspose he has lots of habitation spares available for Adria specific items or those that do go wrong/break are Dometic/Truma items easily available.

I don't remember having to put in a claim for warrenty items/fixes. The dealer just did them when we visited and didn't bill us for them. I presumed this was normal.

I thoroughly agree with you SDA about the reversing sensors. I think the span and depth are both too great as they seem to detect a kerb from many yards away :x . As you say - it's a bit like crying wolf as we do tend to ignore them sometimes.

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> I don't remember having to put in a claim for warrenty items/fixes. The dealer just did them when we visited and didn't bill us for them. I presumed this was normal.
> 
> I thoroughly agree with you SDA about the reversing sensors. I think the span and depth are both too great as they seem to detect a kerb from many yards away :x . As you say - it's a bit like crying wolf as we do tend to ignore them sometimes.
> 
> Sue


 :

Sue,

The problem is our supplying dealer is the other side of the Pennines and seems to have forgotten we exist. We're in motorhome 'no mans land' with the nearest dealers for any motorhome about 45 mins to an hour away. Don't know why but dealers just don't seem to like the Harrogate area?

I ignored ours a few months back, that's how my rear light got broken (sob)

SDA


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Why don't you take it to another dealer. I bought mine from Paul Glicksman BCS Herne Bay. Dreadful experience. [email protected] even left out of pocket to the tune of £1000. I now take my Vision to Chelston Motorhomes - really good and I wish I'd bought from them. They've taken on all my niggling little warranty problems - unlike you nothing really major though - water pump, control panel and a few bits and bobs. The internal temp sensor doesn't work and they sent off for a replacement control panel a few months back.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I now note that BCS Motorhomes Herne Bay no longer supply Adria Motorhomes and seem to have moved on to Hobby. I wonder whether the builders ever check out their dealers by going to sites like this. They certainly should


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

agree totally about BSC usless

joe


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, *some* dealers can do great disservice to the manufacturers that supply them. It's important that I don't generalise here some dealers are fab - Chelstone have been great and although I have not had dealings with them personally Premier impress me too.

In this context as far as Hobby is concerned lets watch this space!!


----------

